# Rocks stop Breeding ?



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

hey I was wondering. Soon enough my reds will become the size for breeding and was wondering if my rocks will be a problem and stop this? I believe the rocks i have in my tank are natural colored river rocks.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

do humans only breed in one place, with one ground cover? gravel wont be a problem if your params are perfect....sand, gravel, barebottom, typically doesnt matter which when the time is right...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

rocks are not a problem. I think most breeders use rocks. From experiance, don't use a breeding mat, because you can't see the eggs after they breed. Sand is proibly a problem when breeding, due to the fact that the eggs are sticky, but it can also be used to breed on. Just choice, but gravel seems to be the easiest.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh alrighty good. Just having to make sure. Thanks peeps


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

good luck with you breeding dude


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

rocks gravel or sand it doesn't matter. I have sand and have never had a problem with it at all.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

/\ Agreed.


----------

